# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] 6000 CD RDS EON Της FORD

## sv1iyb

Αγαπητοί φίλοι...
Μού δώσανε ένα Ράδιο cd από FORD το 6000 CD RDS EON της Visteon.
Έχουν ξεχάσει όμως τον 4ψήφιο κωδικό πού ενεργοποιεί το ράδιο cd.
Έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και βρήκα ένα προγραμματάκι πού έχει κάποιους κωδικούς αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα!!!
Πήγα και στην σελίδα της FORD έβαλα μοντέλο S/N και διάφορα άλλα πού ζητήσανε, αλλά ζητάνε χρήματα για να σού δώσουν τον κωδικό!
Με αυτά και με αυτά έχω φτάσει τις 6 προσπάθειες και αν δεν κάνω λάθος στις 10 κλειδώνει, άσε πού μετά τις 3 προσπάθειες πρέπει να περιμένεις μισή ώρα για να βάλεις νέο κωδικό. 
Αν ξέρει κάποιος τον κωδικό για το συγκεκριμένο ράδιο cd δίνω τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία γα να μου πει:

Make:             Visteon
Model:            Ford 6000CD RDS EON/6000NE
Part Number:   YS4AF-18C815-AA
Serial Number: M736451

Και ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι...
> Μού δώσανε ένα Ράδιο cd από FORD το 6000 CD RDS EON της Visteon.
> Έχουν ξεχάσει όμως τον 4ψήφιο κωδικό πού ενεργοποιεί το ράδιο cd.
> Έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και βρήκα ένα προγραμματάκι πού έχει κάποιους κωδικούς αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα!!!
> Πήγα και στην σελίδα της FORD έβαλα μοντέλο S/N και διάφορα άλλα πού ζητήσανε, αλλά ζητάνε χρήματα για να σού δώσουν τον κωδικό!
> Με αυτά και με αυτά έχω φτάσει τις 6 προσπάθειες και αν δεν κάνω λάθος στις 10 κλειδώνει, άσε πού μετά τις 3 προσπάθειες πρέπει να περιμένεις μισή ώρα για να βάλεις νέο κωδικό. 
> Αν ξέρει κάποιος τον κωδικό για το συγκεκριμένο ράδιο cd δίνω τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία γα να μου πει:
> 
> Make:             Visteon
> ...


Λογικά ο κωδικός είναι ο 6069 για δοκίμασε και πες. Πάντως μην φοβάσαι το ίδιο είναι και μετά τις 10 φορές δοκιμή.

----------

angel_grig (27-03-16)

----------


## sv1iyb

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σε ενημερώσω!
Μήπως ξέρεις και ποσα Watt s βγάζει???

----------


## sv1iyb

Ο κωδικός 6069 είναι σωστός!!!!!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου και αν ξέρεις πόσα Watt s βγάζει, θα με υποχρέωνες!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ο κωδικός 6069 είναι σωστός!!!!!!!!
> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου και αν ξέρεις πόσα Watt s βγάζει, θα με υποχρέωνες!!!
> Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!



Μπορεί να δώσει μέχρι 4x20watt max .

----------


## sv1iyb

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση:
Υπάρχει πίσω στην φίσσα κάποια είσοδος από εξωτερική πηγή??? π.χ. AUX??
Και αν ναί ποια είναι???
Και ρωτάω διότι δεν έχω ούτε εγχειρίδιο χρήσης, ούτε σχέδιο, ούτε τίποτα.
Σε κάποιο site μόνο είδα την συνδεσμολογία της φίσσας οπότε ξέρω τι θα ενώσω πού, αλλά βλέπω και άλλες συνδέσεις!!!
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

> Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση:
> Υπάρχει πίσω στην φίσσα κάποια είσοδος από εξωτερική πηγή??? π.χ. AUX??
> Και αν ναί ποια είναι???
> Και ρωτάω διότι δεν έχω ούτε εγχειρίδιο χρήσης, ούτε σχέδιο, ούτε τίποτα.
> Σε κάποιο site μόνο είδα την συνδεσμολογία της φίσσας οπότε ξέρω τι θα ενώσω πού, αλλά βλέπω και άλλες συνδέσεις!!!
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!


Δυστυχώς δεν έχω καμία απολύτως σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα κι έτσι δεν έχω πληροφορίες σύνδεσης θέλω να πω ότι δεν είχα ποτέ επαφή με το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο οπότε θα αρκεστείς σε ότι συνδεσμολογία βρεις στο διαδίκτυο.Κάτσε να κάνω μία αναζήτηση μήπως βρω κάτι και να σου στείλω το σύνδεσμο.

Edit: https://www.google.gr/search?q=6000+...tyyULu6XkWM%3A

Κάποιο Interface συνδέεται από πίσω για να έχεις aux Usb και Sd Card.
http://yatour.en.made-in-china.com/p...3-7000RDS.html

Εχει αρκετές πληροφορίες ο γκούγκλης. Αν θες την γνώμη μου πρέπει να αγοράσεις την φίσα που πάει από πίσω για να κάνεις σωστές συνδέσεις και να έχεις σωστά καλώδια.

----------


## sv1iyb

Νομίζω πως έχεις δίκιο!!!
Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αγοράσω την φίσα!!!
Όπως και να έχει σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.
Ήταν όντως ανεκτίμητες
Μ ε εκτίμηση
Βαγγέλης

----------


## alejandros1967

Και όταν κλειδώσει και δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε τον κωδικό τι κάνουμε;

----------


## teo966

θελεις π.χ. το carprog


> Και όταν κλειδώσει και δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε τον κωδικό τι κάνουμε;

----------

alejandros1967 (27-03-16)

----------


## alejandros1967

Αρα πάει αντιπροσωπεία το αυτοκίνητο.Σωστά;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Και όταν κλειδώσει και δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε τον κωδικό τι κάνουμε;


Υπάρχουν διάφορες λύσεις εξαρτάται ποιά θέλεις να ακολουθήσεις.Από το να αντικαταστήσεις τον κωδικό με προγραμματισμό ή κάνοντας reset στο τσιπάκι που έχει μέσα .......μέχρι να πληρώσεις στην αντιπροσωπεία για να σου κάνει Factory Reset και επαναφορά στον εργοστασιακό κωδικό..Πάντως και μετά τις 10 προσπάθειες αν βάλεις τον σωστό κωδικό είσαι μια χαρά.Ο κωδικός εξάγεται από το Serial Number γι αυτό πρέπει να υπάρχει οπωσδήποτε ο σειριακός αριθμός.Στον φίλο Βαγγέλη πιο πάνω από τον σειριακό αριθμό του κασετοφώνου του έδωσα τον κωδικό ξεκλειδώματος.

----------


## teo966

οχι το carprog ειναι λογισμικο με δικο του interface,περιμενε πρεπει λογικα να σου απαντησει ο Δημητρης εγω ειμαι λιγο μακρυα 


> Αρα πάει αντιπροσωπεία το αυτοκίνητο.Σωστά;

----------


## chipakos-original

> οχι το carprog ειναι λογισμικο με δικο του interface,περιμενε πρεπει λογικα να σου απαντησει ο Δημητρης εγω ειμαι λιγο μακρυα


Αν το ξεκλείδωμα θελήσεις να το κάνει η αντιπροσωπεία τότε ναι το αυτοκίνητο πάει ολόκληρο στην αντιπροσωπεία. Αν θελήσεις να γίνει το ξεκλείδωμα εκτός αντιπροσωπείας χρειάζεται μόνο το ηχοσύστημα μιας και η δουλειά γίνεται μέσα σε αυτό αλλά μετά χρειάζεται να μπει πάνω στο αυτοκίνητο για την τελική δοκιμή, οπότε σαν να λέμε ότι πάντα χρειάζεται το αυτοκίνητο λόγω της καλωδίωσης. Ολα αυτά με την προυπόθεση ότι το μηχάνημα έχει επάνω του το Serial number διότι αν δεν υπάρχει τότε μόνο με εσωτερική επέμβαση μπορεί να γίνει και εδώ υπάρχει ρίσκο διότι φεύγουμε από Software και πάμε πρώτα σε Hardware και μετά σε Software.Φυσικά αν το θέμα γίνει τόσο πολύπλοκο μετά θα πρέπει να συζητηθεί και το θέμα του κόστους διότι μπορεί να μην αξίζει να γίνει όλο αυτό.Αλλιώς είναι να τα κάνεις αυτά σε ένα εγκέφαλο που κοστίζει 1000ευρώ κι αλλιώς να τα κάνεις αυτά σε ένα κασετόφωνο που αξίζει 300ευρώ.

----------


## JOUN

> Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση:
> Υπάρχει πίσω στην φίσσα κάποια είσοδος από εξωτερική πηγή??? π.χ. AUX??
> Και αν ναί ποια είναι???
> Και ρωτάω διότι δεν έχω ούτε εγχειρίδιο χρήσης, ούτε σχέδιο, ούτε τίποτα.
> Σε κάποιο site μόνο είδα την συνδεσμολογία της φίσσας οπότε ξέρω τι θα ενώσω πού, αλλά βλέπω και άλλες συνδέσεις!!!
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!


Εχω και εγω αυτο το radio cd και με ενοχλουσε πολυ οτι δεν ειχε εισοδο(αν και εχει κουμπι aux στην προσοψη) αλλα ουτε επαιζε mp3 δισκακια.Μετα απο ψαξιμο βρηκα την καλυτερη λυση που ειναι αυτη: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluetooth-MP...p2047675.l2557
Το εχω παρει και δουλευει αψογα,το συνδεω με το κινητο και παιζει απο εκει..

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εχω και εγω αυτο το radio cd και με ενοχλουσε πολυ οτι δεν ειχε εισοδο(αν και εχει κουμπι aux στην προσοψη) αλλα ουτε επαιζε mp3 δισκακια.Μετα απο ψαξιμο βρηκα την καλυτερη λυση που ειναι αυτη: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluetooth-MP...p2047675.l2557
> Το εχω παρει και δουλευει αψογα,το συνδεω με το κινητο και παιζει απο εκει..


Πολύ καλή επιλογή και φτηνό...

----------


## γάτος

> Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση:
> Υπάρχει πίσω στην φίσσα κάποια είσοδος από εξωτερική πηγή??? π.χ. AUX??
> Και αν ναί ποια είναι???
> Και ρωτάω διότι δεν έχω ούτε εγχειρίδιο χρήσης, ούτε σχέδιο, ούτε τίποτα.
> Σε κάποιο site μόνο είδα την συνδεσμολογία της φίσσας οπότε ξέρω τι θα ενώσω πού, αλλά βλέπω και άλλες συνδέσεις!!!
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!


Αν έχει μπροστά κουμπί AUX κατά 99.9% έχει και τα αντίστοιχα πινάκια στη πίσω όψη.
Δες και εδώ

----------


## ermo

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του forum. Αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με το radio-cd στο Ford Focus 2 (9μοντέλο 09/2009). Άλλαξα μπαταρία μετά από πρόβλημα και τώρα μου ζητάει κωδικό για το radio-cd (μοντέλο 6000 CD) με σειριακό αριθμό V418885. Δυστηχώς το αμάξι είναι αγορασμένο από μάντρα και δεν έχω το manual. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;;!! Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Geolaz

Γεια σας. 
Έχω ένα Ford focus και άλλαξα μπαταρία και μου ζητάει τον κωδικό. Το αυτοκίνητο το πήρα πρόσφατα. Έχει έναν κωδικό 4ψηφιο   (0431 )σε ένα καρτελάκι αλλά όταν τον βάζω μου λέει incorrect. 
Το μοντέλο είναι  6000 cd rs kw2000.
V016606.
Ευχαριστώ όποια βοήθεια εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## sv1iyb

Για δοκίμασε τον κωδικό 6069

----------

